

How to Burn Bridges with Bootup Labs and Other Investors  - cperciva
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/04/how-to-burn-bridges.php

======
kls
This article reeks eerily of keep you mouth shut and do what we tell you or
you will get black listed in the VC industry. Those are the kind of subtle
tactics that could bring regulation to what some regulators already would like
to consider a financial industry.

~~~
po
I agree.

Although I can't say anything about the substance of his claims, I thought
Jamie's tone was measured and fair. The complaints about accuracy raised by
the VC seem relatively minor. If this is what burning bridges is like, then
these VC's have some very fragile bridges.

------
cperciva
I'm not sure I agree with the opinions expressed by Dana Oshiro in this
article, but it's an interesting perspective nonetheless. As much as others
may benefit from this lesson, Jamie's candor might end up hurting him in the
long run. (I hope it doesn't, and I'd say that it reflects poorly on VCs if it
does: The world needs more people who are prepared to bluntly state their
opinions, not less.)

------
retube
The worst I can say about Jamie was that possibly he was a little naive, and
should have ensured there was a binding contract in place before he moved.
However given the visibility of Bootup I doubt them reneging on the deal even
crossed his mind.

He has every right to feel the way he does, and in fact I thought was very
measured/mature in his article.

------
dannyr
I'm trying to figure out where Dana Oshiro is coming from.

Her bio reads "Dana Oshiro is a Writer for ReadWriteWeb. She is a Canadian
blogger, PR pro and start up strategist. She writes about her life in San
Francisco at Villagers With Pitchforks."

Does she have a connection with Bootup Labs? Is she disappointed that Jamie in
a way is putting Vancouver ina bad light?

This article is really shameful. She cherry-picked a comment on the original
Hacker News thread and focused on it. She ignored the rest of the comments
that are sympathetic to Jamie and are castigating Bootup Labs.

